# moreno/mestiço/mulato



## Vanda

De uma discussão no EO sobre brunette e em consequência o aparecimento de moreno e mestizo (do espanhol) na discussão, gostaria de saber a distinção feita no espanhol com respeito à cor de pele (não de raça).

No Brasil:
branco - independente da mistura de raças, se a cor da pele é clara
moreno - acredito que a mesma palavra usada no espanhol para esse tom de pele (amarronzado, se é que posso usar assim)
mulato - resultante da mistura de pais de cor negra e branca, também chamado pardo
mestiço- normalmente usado, não para se referir à cor, mas sim à mistura de raças. 

Para diferenciar o tipo de moreno, podemos dizer: moreno claro, moreno escuro.
Mulata mais clara é jambete.


----------



## konungursvia

Pessoalmente, considero que todas estas palabras dizem algo a ver com a raça...  "Morena boca de ouro que me faz sofrer...." acho que significa a sua raça... "Brasil, meu Brasil brasileiro, Meu mulato inzoneiro, Vou a cantar-te nos meus versos." ...é raça tambem, não é?


----------



## Vanda

Não, é cor mesmo.  Na época em que meu conterrâneo, Ari Barroso, compôs essas músicas, morena era a "cor da moda". Também pela imensa população de morenos no país devido à mistura de raças.


----------



## Tomby

Olá Vanda! Não sei se você se refere ao seguinte: 
Mulato: filho de um negro e uma branca ou vice-versa. Normalmente costumam ser morenos. 
Mestiço: pessoa nascida de pais de raças diferentes, especialmente filho de um indiano e uma branca ou vice-versa. Indiano me refiro ao indígena da América (antigas Indianas Ocidentais). 
Zambo: filho de um negro e uma indiana ou vice-versa.
Em espanhol: _mulato_, _mestizo_ e _zambo_ respectivamente.

E concordo consigo nestas afirmações:


> branco - independente da mistura de raças, se a cor da pele é clara
> moreno - acredito que a mesma palavra usada no espanhol para esse tom de pele (amarronzado, se é que posso usar assim)


Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Mestiço: pessoa nascida de pais de raças diferentes, especialmente filho de um indiano e uma branca ou vice-versa. Indiano me refiro ao indígena da América (antigas Indianas Ocidentais).


Nós dizemos "índio".


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado Outsider pela correcção!  Eu achava que indiano era o habitante das Índias Ocidentais e índio o habitante da Índia. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## Outsider

É ao contrário. 
Bem haja também.


----------



## Honeypum

Concordo com o Tomba... o mesmo uso das palavras é feito na Argentina. 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## hedonist

Outsider said:


> Nós dizemos "índio".



Puedes sonreir pero si le dices eso a la cara de un indigena en cualquier pais de America de habla hispana es posible que te encuentres en un hospital. "Indio" es el equivalente de "NIGGER" en muchos paises en America.


----------



## Anjie

Vanda said:


> De uma discussão no EO sobre bunette e em consequência o aparecimento de moreno e mestizo (do espanhol) na discussão, gostaria de saber a distinção feita no espanhol com respeito à cor de pele (não de raça).
> 
> No Brasil:
> branco - independente da mistura de raças, se a cor da pele é clara
> moreno - acredito que a mesma palavra usada no espanhol para esse tom de pele (amarronzado, se é que posso usar assim)
> mulato - resultante da mistura de pais de cor negra e branca, também chamado pardo
> mestiço- normalmente usado, não para se referir à cor, mas sim à mistura de raças.
> 
> Para diferenciar o tipo de moreno, podemos dizer: moreno claro, moreno escuro.
> Mulata mais clara é jambete.


 
Ola Vanda,

Bem, vou te dar a minha opinião sobre o tema. Em espanhol é imposível ter uma só explicação, porque há muitas diferenças entre os países hispanoparlantes. Os usos dessas palavras tem tudo que ver com a composição étnica do país. 

Por exemplo: Como Mexico e um país cujo a maioria da gente é de descendência indígena, pra eles o moreno e a pessoa de pele oscuro salva da raça. Mas em os países caribenhos onde muitas pessoas são de sangue africano a palavra moreno é somente usada pra descever pessoas da raça negra, enquanto na Espanha a gente é tipo mediterranêo então pra eles “moreno” pode descrever tanto a pele como o cabelo.

Com isto dito, mestizo e usado para descrever uma pessoa de sangue indígena e branco.
Mulato é uma pessoa da mistura das raças branca e negra
Branco é só a pessoa da raça branca, de europa
Outro que e usado no caribe e javao, acho que pode ser a mesma coisa que “jambete”, um mulato claro com olhos azuis/verdes.

Há muitos ajectivos para descrever a cor e não a raça: cor de canela, chocolate, rosada. 


***Corrijam os meus erros se fazem favor 
Já sei que o meu português é ruim.... 

Obrigada, até logo.


----------



## Tomby

*Hedonist*: En ningún momento he observado _animus injuriandi_ en dicha respuesta. Además nuestro compañero no se refiere a Hispanoamérica porque está indicando como denominan en Portugal a los indígenas de América del Sur.
¡Que pase un buen día! 

----
P.S.- Por favor *Anjie*, poderia mudar o tipo de letra na sua mensagem. Tenho dificuldades para decifrar o que diz. Obrigado!


----------



## Anjie

^^^
Estoy segura que no fue su intención ofender a nadie, nada mas estaba corrigiendo el uso incorrecto de la palabra "indiano" para referir a los indígenas de america.  Claro que sí el termino "indio" es peyorativo pero solo en algunos países.  La palabra "politicamente correcto" es indígena.


----------



## Tomby

Anjie said:


> ^^^
> Estoy segura que no fue su intención ofender a nadie, nada mas estaba corrigiendo el uso incorrecto de la palabra "indiano" para referir a los indígenas de america. Claro que sí el termino "indio" es peyorativo pero solo en algunos países. La palabra "politicamente correcto" es indígena.


Pero es que "indígena" somos todas las personas. En España, no es _politicamente correcto_ decir "gitano" porque parece un insulto. Hemos de decir "un miembro de la etnia gitana". No es _politicamente correcto_ decir "moro" por la misma razón, hemos de decir "magrebí". No es _politicamente correcto_ decir "negro", debemos decir "subsahariano". ¡Anda la gracia que le debe hacer a un blanco de la Ciudad del Cabo que le llamem "subsahariano"! Hay personas "letradas" que en lugar de decir "indio" dicen "hindú", cuando este último no tiene porqué ser un habitante de la India; es un practicante del hinduísmo.
Apreciada Anjie, al final no sé que lenguaje deberemos utilizar con tantos eufemismos. ¿Acaso me tengo que sentir insultado si alguien me llama blanco?
No es nada personal contra ti, ni mucho menos, simplemente que hemos de ser un poco coherentes y consecuentes.
Yo jamás me sentiría ofendido porque en la querida Argentina me llamasen "gallego" que es como nos llaman a los españoles. También los canarios tienen la costumbre de llamarnos "godos" a los españoles peninsulares. Para mi son apelativos cariñosos.
Bueno, disculpa y hablando de cariño: ¡un cariñoso saludo!


----------



## Outsider

No sé si "índio" es despreciativo en Brasil (sería interesante saberlo), pero le aseguro que en Portugal no tiene nada de despreciativo. De todas maneras, apenas he corregido Tombatossals por usar la palabra "indiano", que solo solemos usar en portugués para hablar de los habitantes de India.

Tuvimos un otro hilo en el foro a cerca de estas palabras: All languages: Indian.


----------



## Vanda

> No sé si "índio" es despreciativo en Brasil (sería interesante saberlo), pero le aseguro que en Portugal no tiene nada de despreciativo


 
Não, não é depreciativo. O índio brasileiro.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado, Vanda. Então, atrevo-me a concluir que o *Hedonist* se esqueceu temporariamente que o português e o espanhol são línguas diferentes.


----------



## zelis

Outsider said:


> Nós dizemos "índio".


 Como disse Outsider, dizemos «índio» para as pessoas que Cristóvão Colombo encontrou na primeira viagem ao continente depois chamado americano, pois pensava ter atingido a Índia, navegando pelo ocidente. Aos habitantes da Índia devia chamar-se, então, índios, suponho. O certo é que hoje se distingue em português «índios», de «indianos».


----------



## Mangato

hedonist said:


> Puedes sonreir pero si le dices eso a la cara de un indigena en cualquier pais de America de habla hispana es posible que te encuentres en un hospital. "Indio" es el equivalente de "NIGGER" en muchos paises en America.


 

No voy a discutir, que en su país y en algunos otros el término "indio" sea considerado peyorativo. Incorrecto es otra cosa. Pero le aseguro que la ofensa está en la *intención* de quién pronuncia una palabra y no en el lenguaje empleado.

También le aseguro que en otros países americanos, Brasil porejemplo, el término no tiene ningún sentido de ofensa, sino simplemente describe a un grupo étnico. Recuerdo perfectamente que una amiga me comentaba _A minha vovô é filha de india_, y lo decía con e máximo cariño y respeto


----------



## Vanda

> También le aseguro que en otros países americanos, Brasil porejemplo, el término no tiene ningún sentido de ofensa, sino simplemente describe a un grupo étnico. Recuerdo perfectamente que una amiga me comentaba _A minha vovó é filha de india_, y lo decía con e máximo cariño y respeto



Yo también.


----------

